# Last night's dinner



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

I was off work yesterday because I have to work Saturday, so I thought I'd cook up a good dinner for the fam. Found a whole fryer on sale for 98�¢ a pound, so I got one, brined it & added some seasoning, then put it on the grill.












Also, a friend has been wanting some chicken wings cooked in a different seasoning than I usually use. I found some locally and cooked some wings with it and I found it to be quite good. Just a little spice and a fairly good balance of herbs & savory spices. I didn't care for it much before because it has "natural smoke flavor" in it, and I prefer to get a smoky flavor over charcoal & wood, but I was still impressed with how they turned out. Here they are on my smoker.










I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table & get these wings delivered, so no finished pics. I can't think of a much better way to spend a day off than cooking, well... other than fishing!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome eat'n right there!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

dang, that whole chicken looks so amazing! where are the 98 cent a lb chickens at?


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Found them at a local grocery here in Nashville for 98¢ a pound.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: NICE! Great looking chicken. :thumbsup:


----------

